# This lends weight to the argument for retaining a constitutional monarchy in Australia



## barryqwalsh (Oct 11, 2016)

LETTERS


The Australian
October 12, 2016
While we may be fascinated watching the train wreck that is earnestly referred to as the US presidential election, we should heed the serious lesson to be learned from this astonishing affair.

If 324 million Americans, spending billions of dollars on their election process, can’t come up with a better result than a couple of seriously flawed and unpopular candidates who seem to be capable only of dividing the nation, why would we ever contemplate taking the risk of going down a similar path?

The notion of having an elected Australian president sounds fine and democratic until you sit down and try to work out a sensible way for getting a president elected that doesn’t end like this US fiasco. This lends weight to the argument for retaining a constitutional monarchy in Australia — it may not be perfect but it’s better than anything else around.

_Chris Lloyd-Bostock, _
_Connellys Marsh, Tas_


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 11, 2016)

America has made two major mistakes in a row.

If they make a third, it may not matter what they do next.  The experiment will be over.


----------



## Onyx (Oct 11, 2016)

Fuck monarchy! 

That royal bitch will be doing the world a service when she finally croaks.


----------

